# Sat 27th - James B's Meet (Truth about Detailing)



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

As you know we'll be in attendance.

We'll be bringing a small selection such as Zaino, Menzerna, Bilt Hamber, Microfibres etc. 

There will be discounted prices on all products. :thumb:

If you need specific products from our range then let me know in advance and I can bring them along for you.

See you there... 

Alex


----------

